# The Beetles



## Cromox (May 31, 2011)

Brown Tiger Beetle by JSRL Anthology, on Flickr




Tortoise Beetle by JSRL Anthology, on Flickr




Tiger Beetle by JSRL Anthology, on Flickr




Black Beetle by JSRL Anthology, on Flickr

More of my work here...

Flickr: JSRL Anthology's Photostream


----------



## TheFantasticG (May 31, 2011)

#1 and #3 are stellar images. Good job.


----------



## Cromox (May 31, 2011)

Thanx m8.... Yup.. I love tiger beetles too.. such a nice & colorful subject..


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (May 31, 2011)

Nice set.  That tortoise beetle is really cool.


----------



## Davor (May 31, 2011)

The second is a winner for me , its so unique in a way that it conforms to the leafe almost. Great captures


----------



## PhotoTish (May 31, 2011)

Yes, I like photo 2 as well.  The tiger beetle in photo 3 is amazing :thumbup:


----------



## DThriller (May 31, 2011)

#2 is great


----------



## Muct (May 31, 2011)

is image 2 a jellyfish?????


----------



## Jasonstrat (Jun 1, 2011)

These are great. Just amazing. Mind discussing your setup, lens?


----------



## Cromox (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanx guys... for a such warm and positive comments...

Jasonstrat : I use EOS 60D... with 100mm L f2.8 IS USM MAcro lens with Kenko tubes... Flashgun : 580EX  with a DIY snoot/diffuser... And the rest is just the right place at the right time... he he


----------



## mjbine (Jun 1, 2011)

#3 is a winner.


----------

